# Lousy CBT session yesterday:(



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I had my thifth session yesterday, and ive been doing really well, i go to my session by train with my husband, and to me that is huge because i would only go places by taxi. I've also looked into doing a course to help get out me out of the house more. But my cousellor was very negative to me, she wants me to take a course now and travel there on my own, she pointed out that being on number 5 session, i should be further along, and not to sit home all day wallowing in self pity, about my ibs, anxiety and the accident that started all of this off. (been diagoised with post traumatic stress)She also said their is a dark cloud hanging over my house and ive sucked in my hubby and my children are just on the outside ledge!Can someone please tell me is this part of the therapy, it has really upset me, coz all my other session have gone so well and even my family saw improvement in me lately.I dont know where all this has come from


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes therapists are honest about what they see even if the news isn't all sunshine and roses. It is how the therapist sees it. It may be worth taking a look at what was said (it is just information) and see what fits, what doens't and what about this session that you can use to get better.You might start next session with a report of this is what I heard you say last time, this is how it makes me feel, and I'm not sure why that session was different, etc. sort of stuff. The therapist-client relationship is like any other with its ups and downs. Sometimes they feel they need to take the tough love approach in order to get a patient out of their ruts and moving forward. It isn't always fun, but if that is where they think they need to go, they will go there.K.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I think you could be right, it has made me sit up and think.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hope, just wanted to say I think Kathleen gave you good advise and to wish you well with it.Sorry to hear she may have been hard on you though, but hopefully she was for your well being.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks Eric,The more i think about it the more i understand what she meant, my family treat me with kitten gloves, and having a outsider tell it how they see does make you sit up and take note, they say truth hurts.


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

hope,The first steps are always the toughest to take. It's a big world out there and I know how tough it can be to actually go out into it. Still, once you do, it'll get easier every time. My wife sees me sick and wants to stay in a lot to be helpful. I have to tell here sometimes that keeping me caged up all the time does not help. It only makes things worse. Experiencing the joy of a night on the town does a body good in so many ways.That being said, from experience, your therapist needs to be someone you can trust. If after a few months you don't believe that the one you are seeing fits that parameter you may want to consider another. I don't know how many times I've opened up in therapy (cry me a river) with my current therapist, where I never felt comfortable enough with some of my others. But letting it all out sometimes is such a good thing. I have a tendency to let all my stress, anger, pain etc build up until I can't take it anymore.


----------

